# UltraDeck Composite Decking material



## jbertelson

Thanks for the review, Rich. We have a bunch of decks in La Conner, and the day may come when they need major maintenance. Right now, they are OK. I wouldn't do the work, but I will the option of what materials to use.

I am finally nearing the end of my forced march with the electronic medical record installation at the clinic, and it went very well. However, I am requiring more man hours for awhile to manage data input, and my wife has stepped up the plate and is filling that role. Hope to be more active on LJ's in a few weeks, I have been mostly reading.

Have a good one…....


----------



## MontanaBob

I used composite decking when building the back deck…it has a wall on one end to keep the snow, and rain off, and has a roof over it that extends about 18" over the front of the deck….I got this stuff from HD and it wasn't cheap….I've replaced two pieces, where the end of the decking started to crumble..Now there are several pieces that are starting to crumble….on the end without a wall to protect it…I can just imagine what this composite decking would look like if it was exposed to the weather….This stuff is about 5-6 years old…It also stains easily, and there is no fix unless it is replaced…..Now the front deck was done several years earlier with a composite decking also bought at HD…I've never had any problem with it except the staining issue..It was exposed to the weather for years before I put a wall up on the north end to keep the weather out…I do remember that it would bend fairly easy when hot so I ran joists every foot..that worked…because of the bending I also put in an extra runner for the steps…..I think the stuff on the back deck was a little thicker than that on the front….. Hope this newer stuff holds up for you…


----------



## ShipWreck

I have installed this composite system on a few decks. No major issues from any of them. I do notice very slight sagging between joists when exposed to direct sunlight here in Virginia.


----------



## MontanaBob

One more thing I just thought of….Make sure you have a few pieces for later use--(repair).....I've found that they change the pattern so you won't be able to find the same decking in a few years…


----------



## Viking

Rich;

http://www.midwestmanufacturing.com/MidwestManufacturing/web/docs/pdf/UltraDeck_Installation.pdf


----------

